# wild stock guppies in the UK?



## James_stace (Oct 30, 2010)

ive been asking around at LFS for a while now if they can get hold of wild stock guppies and everyone tells me there are breeders in the UK but they cant tell me names or contact details. anyone know of anyone? (i know a lot of you guys are across the pond from me but there is bound to be someone ) 

cheers james


----------



## aquaticsnerd (Jan 29, 2011)

James_stace said:


> ive been asking around at LFS for a while now if they can get hold of wild stock guppies and everyone tells me there are breeders in the UK but they cant tell me names or contact details. anyone know of anyone? (i know a lot of you guys are across the pond from me but there is bound to be someone )
> 
> cheers james


Maybe check with these sites
Justguppies.co.uk - Index
Fancy Guppies uk - WELCOME
UK Breeder on eBay


----------

